# Will you centerfielding fence-sitters vote Republican after watching this extreme incompetence of Dem leaders?



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

democrats and republicans should not be allowed to run anything that affects peoples lives......they both suck at it....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


Sorry, they're too brainwashed.  Especially the inner-city black communities.  All they hear, over and over and over is, YOU'RE A VICTIM!  YOU'RE A VICTIM!  YOU'RE A VICTIM!  YOU'RE A VICTIM!  In the inner-city schools where they are supposed to learn, they ignore what is taught, other than...YOU'RE A VICTIM!....and disparage those that do try to learn...."Trying to be white?!"  And of course, drop out.   When they want to point blame somewhere, rather than stand in front of a mirror and look at who's responsible, they cry....VICTIM! and look everywhere else for their own personal failings.  Thankfully, there are people like Mae Jemison, Ronald McNair and John H. Johnson, who didn't listen to those losers and instead, focused on what had to be done to accomplish their goals and charged ahead and succeeded.  Sadly, the role models for inner-city blacks tend to be idiotic "Gansta Rappers" and drug dealers.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?



Nope, because I'm not a closed minded idiot.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


sorry but i dont vote for leftwing progressives ,,,EVER,,, 

so thats takes the republican party out of the race for me along with their democrats friends,,,

no maybe if you guys fell to the side of the constitution from time to time I might change my mind,,,


----------



## Oddball (Jun 14, 2020)

no

Especially after the GOP non-response to the nationwide rioting.

They're an even bigger bunch of gutless, soulless, cowardly capitulators than I had previously believed them to be.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2020)

I claim no party, just a conservative but I'll likely go straight republican. The demoquacks are way to focused on social issue crap. It's tiresome


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


Thus, except for obscure third parties, I can only guess you go Libertarian.  A party I can't go with.  For them, if it isn't making money for the government or costing the government some money, they would toss the program.  And, as an ardent believer in keeping our National Parks, National Forests and Wildlife Refuges intact, I could never support them.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I claim no party, just a conservative but I'll likely go straight republican. The demoquacks are way to focused on social issue crap. It's tiresome


if you go straight republican youre no conservative youre a republican,,,


----------



## JGalt (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?



I'm inspired to help make sure they don't run anything, anywhere. Terrorist organizations shouldn't be allowed to do that in this country.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


you might be,,but the republican party has never shown they will,,,


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I claim no party, just a conservative but I'll likely go straight republican. The demoquacks are way to focused on social issue crap. It's tiresome
> ...


To me, the last great Republican we had was Theodore Roosevelt.  All others since then, not so much.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 14, 2020)

We should make a list...

- Democrat NY - wrote an EO FORCING covid19 infected into nursing homes...killed thousands of elderly...had the USS comfort sitting there empty. 

- Democrat seattle - allowed takeover of their city...covered for it...made excuses for it. 

- Minneapolis run by DEMOCRATS for 47 years - cop kneels on george floyds neck until dead...I'm sure democrats will promise to do something once again, but this time they really mean it! 

Detroit...flint...chicago...etc...


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


you mean the person that first brought us the progressive party to this country???


doesnt seem so great to me,,,


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I claim no party, just a conservative but I'll likely go straight republican. The demoquacks are way to focused on social issue crap. It's tiresome
> ...



You don't know me stop pretending you do.

Usually I vote for the lesser of two evils...every since Kavanaugh I can't stomach leftist assholes

Now hush


----------



## Norman (Jun 14, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...



You are a mindless far leftist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


that party was a lot different than what is out there today....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


republicans are leftwing in this country,,,just not as far left as dems,,,

your decision is based on emotion not logic,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


not by much,,,the intent remains the same,,,communism,,,


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


the lessor of 2 evils just keeps evil running the show....


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 14, 2020)

No fucking way.

Social Security 

Medicare 

As bad as they might be,  they’re still far better than whatever republicans would offer.


----------



## Norman (Jun 14, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> No fucking way.
> 
> Social Security
> 
> ...



He really brings up programs that were looted  clean the moment they were created as defense?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> We should make a list...
> 
> - Democrat NY - wrote an EO FORCING covid19 infected into nursing homes...killed thousands of elderly...had the USS comfort sitting there empty.
> 
> ...


Obviously, kneeling on a criminal's neck until he dies isn't the most optimal outcome (coming from a no sympathy for habitual criminals aspect), but when a criminal (we'll stick with black criminals and white cops since that's where the outrage always stems from).....if you as a cop and let's say one other cop encounters a big guy strung out on Meth, just did a strong-arm robbery of a mom and pop store and isn't about to get into your car....and begins fighting with you, whatcha gonna do? 
If you're inner-city black witnesses standing by, their stance is.....let him go.  Do you, rather than risk the trashy witnesses rage, let him go, or do you uphold the law and act on behalf of the victims by arresting him for prosecution?   
And, if you act on behalf of the victims, and as he's resisting and damn strong and the Meth is giving him a physical edge on you......what methods do you use to subdue the criminal, if you and your partner are both struggling with him.  To use your taser which will probably not even slow him down, as has happened in numerous other instances, you both have to break away from him for it to be used.  So, you've used your precious taser, now what?  Remember, the pro-criminal crowd is watching and recording with their cellphones to prove your brutality.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes, he was a "Progressive Republican."  He also was responsible for he Panama Canal so that we didn't have to transit all the way around South America, was strong on the military and defense, pro-Second Amendment and created our National Parks, National Forests and Wildlife Refuges.  He pushed for Social Security for the elderly because it bothered him to see the elderly in the streets, however, the "Conservative" Republicans shot him down on that.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And not voting for either doesn’t?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


they always say one bad act can cancel out all the good a person has done,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


it keeps my soul clean,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That’s a neat spin.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 14, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


We know different.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


its a fact,,,
my vote has never resulted in the loss of freedom or property,,,yours has,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Haha...that’s awesome.
Tell me, do you honestly believe a viable third party will emerge at some point in your lifetime?  When do you estimate that might be?


----------



## JGalt (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That's probably because none of the people you voted for were actually elected. Given the power, they would be any different than anyone else.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


please stay on topic,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


whats that got to do with what the republicans have done???

that is the topic,,,


----------



## initforme (Jun 14, 2020)

In the end it really doesn't matter who wins it won't affect me.  I will continue to get my social security and use medicare, two great american programs that help make the nation great.  Protecting them is vital to the survival of the nation.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



What the Republicans have done is a far cry better than what would have happened if Hillary had been elected.

Can you even imagine what it would be like now, had that happened?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


thats not a high bar,,
but if she won the repubes would at least still be focused on the constitution like they did with obama,,,


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm guessing you're referring to Social Security.  The intent was intended to ensure that after you've spent most of your life working, you still had a stipend to cover some nominal expenses.  Two problems cropped up.  One:  They began paying out too soon.  AND  Two:  The Trust Fund that the federal government set up supposedly only for Social Security, kept getting raided for other government projects.  My take on it all is basically, "in part, how we treat our most vulnerable citizens (elderly and young) reflects on whether we have a right to call ourselves the "greatest country in the world."  So, to me, as the federal government has been taking monies from my paychecks for Social Security and it has helped ensure that someone that retired ahead of me, can pay for his/her medications, some food and help with the cost of a roof over his/her head, that's just fine.  I don't like seeing the elderly suffering in the streets.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


I'm not goinig to read a bunch of dribble,,,
I said what I meant,,,


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Aahh. Asperger's Syndrome (in laymen's terms a sociopath then).  No actual insult intended.  It's just your inability to have empathy for people. People like you make good, but unpleasant business leaders.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


so when you cant refute my position you resort to personal attacks,,,,

arent you a good little leftist,,,


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No attack intended.  Just an observation based upon your lack of empathy for the elderly and less fortunate.  Asperger's Syndrome is a real condition.  I was originally thinking Borderline Personality Disorder, but I think that Asperger's fits better.  It's no insult to be diagnosed with this, nor is It something to be ashamed of, it's just how your brain processes how you perceive others.  It's not fixable, but then, it does have its positive aspects.  As I said, people such as yourself, make excellent business leaders.  Your kind doesn't let those pesky personal problems and woes of your employees get in the way of the bottom dollar.  Their problems just mean nothing to you and that helps on the way to success.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


FUCK YOU!!!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Now, now.  Your anger and Asperger's is getting the best of you.  Meditation helps with the anger.  But sorry, you're still stuck with the Asperger's.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


are you still talking???
do you know how to SHUT THE FUCK UP???


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Apparently not.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And yet, those same Republicans under Obama failed to stop the passing of the Affordable care Act, failed to prevent Obama from using the IRS to harass his political enemies, and his intel agencies from spying on a Republican who was running for President.

Say what you will about Trump, he has done a whole lot to keep those Democrats in the House from turning this country into something really nasty.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


WE ARE talking about the republican party not trump,,,


----------



## JGalt (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Ahh, I see. Well I'd have to agree with you there, podner. I'm not too happy with some of those Republicans, starting with Paul Ryan. He really was a POS.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


truthfully up until the corona stimulus I was ready to vote for him,,after that not a chance,,,

all his solutions are big government and the constitution isnt a consideration,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I am...the question is relevant as I struggle to understand how/why seemingly wise folks bow out of making a difference by casting a meaningless vote. My old man told me long ago, before I was of voting age...He said “son, for the most part you will probably always hate politicians, that said, come election time you won’t usually vote for the candidate you love, you’ll vote to keep the candidate you hate the most out of office.”
That resonated well with me at the time and boy was he right...I’ve never once fell in love with a candidate.
Again, I beg for enlightenment, explain how you reconcile your position to allow others to decide for you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


but I am making a difference by not voting for what I object to,,,

youre just mad I dont take your fathers stupid advise,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You missed my old mans point...He basically said “you will usually OBJECT to all politicians to a large degree but someone has to win.”
Explain how ending up with the candidate you hate the most is better than ending up with the candidate you hate least?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


I'm talking about a party and their platform not individual candidates,,,  

and due to party politics a candidate is judged by their party not their promises,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Haha..so am I.
One of the two parties will win.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Maybe we can get Dont Taz Me Bro to help you explain why you choose not to cast an impactful vote?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


thats what they said right before the first republican won an election,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


I'l pass,,,


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


Extreme incompetence of _Democratic_ leaders?

Who's in charge during the current clusterfuck?

Not Democrats.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Thats too bad..l really want to be able to wrap my head around how you arrive at the position you do. I really wish you could articulate the logic behind it to us.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...



“But, but, but...STATES RIGHTS!”
“But, but, but...Mayoral responsibilities!”


----------



## Trumpnation (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


 You don't have anything to be concerned about. President Donald Trump is never leaving office until he decides to officially retire in 10-15 years. Not only will he win in 2020, he will repeal the 2 term limit, so that he remains in office until he decides to retire and appoints Jared or Don Jr to be the next president. 

I would like to see William Barr becoming the head of DOJ, DOD, and FBI, then moving on to be appointed to Supreme Court at the earliest opportunity. The democrats are already dead men walking, it is just a matter of 5-10 years until they there is not a single democrat remaining in office. They are losers and deadbeats. I personally refuse to speak to anyone who is a democrat.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Who is in charge of this clusterfuck?

Don't dodge the question.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


What more do you want from Trump and the GOP?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 14, 2020)

Trumpnation said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


So much for America and the Constitution.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Minneapolis, Seattle, Atlanta, St Louis, Baltimore, NYC, Lost Angeles....those cluster fucks?


----------



## Trumpnation (Jun 14, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You're correct, Donald Trump is personally working on rewriting the US Constitution. As he stated, much of it is outdated and worthless crap. The whole free press and free speech BS has to go. It might have been something important 500 years ago, but now it just prevents the truth from coming out.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 14, 2020)

Trumpnation said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


The main point to reelect Trump is for the judges, and to hold the Senate.


----------



## Trumpnation (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


 Donald Trump should unleash the full military in all major American cities and put and stop to this demonstration crap right now. Shoot to kill anyone who is out on the streets. A few thousand dead Americans over a 24 hour period will put an instant stop to all this BS.   Better to have a few innocent people shot in the cross fire, than to let guilty people get away.


----------



## Trumpnation (Jun 14, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Trumpnation said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



That is true, and his reelection is also to take full control over US and put it into the hands of Donald Trump. Ideally, Donald Trump should disband both the House and Senate. He doesn't need those branches of government like past presidents have. There is nothing they can do that Donald Trump can't do by himself.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


tell me,,,whats the republican plan for repealing all the anti 2nd amendment laws on the books???
both state and federal,,,


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


evil is evil ....do you think if you vote for Dracula over Lucifer you are not going to get fucked?.....as long as people have that mindset not much is going to change....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


as long as those like you are around probably never.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


so then nothing will ever change.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


right now this country looks pretty nasty with the shit going on....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


the people you vote for make decisions for you do they not?.....do you back everything they do?....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



We both know they have no such plan...To prove my primary point, guess what the Democrats have in mind for the 2nd?
The sad truth is; this nation has become full of unAmerican filth whom can’t give two fucks about the BOR or the Constitution...many want a total rewrite. If the Republican Party were to push a platform to return us to a constitutional republic that our framers would be proud of they could never win a sizable election.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


i dont want nothing from the GOP and trumps big mouth just makes matters worse for him......he aint no different than the the 2 clods before him,all just half-assed leaders....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Thanks Harry...that’s actually a great metaphor to strengthen my case...If I know that only Dracula or Lucifer has a chance to win I would have to vote for the lesser of evils and vote for Dracula. I’d have to be a complete retard to write in Rocky Balboa if I know he has no chance to win.
Again, thanks bud.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jun 14, 2020)

Oddball said:


> no
> 
> Especially after the GOP non-response to the nationwide rioting.
> 
> They're an even bigger bunch of gutless, soulless, cowardly capitulators than I had previously believed them to be.


What should they have done exactly.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 14, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So you're saying you want Biden to make decisions for you?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Trumpnation said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Please post any video where has stated that he is personally working on rewriting the US Constitution.  Since a president cannot rewrite the US Constitution, this ought to be interesting.  Our Constitution is "Amended" from time to time, which comes out of both Houses of our Legislature, not the Oval Office.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Trump only spouts off when the left spews their nonsense.  He's the type that when verbally attacked, he attacks back.  So, your example of a good president would be...…..


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


the facts are that both partys are moving in the same direction its just that the GOP is moving slower and further behind the dems,,,and whats at the end of both paths is ugly and I wont contribute to it,,,
I will fight it,,


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2020)

I laugh at all my white friends who have been posting apologies for their white privilege on Facebook. All of them are Democrats and Joe Biden supporters of course.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 15, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...




and I don't vote for right wing fascist....EVER!

maybe if you guys ever sided with the constitution and NOT the bible I might change.......no......that won't happen......


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


in this country fascist are on the left not the right,,,
do try and keep up,,,


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 15, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





*Fascism* (/ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a form of far-right, authoritarian ultranationalism characterized by dictatorial power, forcible suppression of opposition, as well as strong regimentation of society and of the economy which came to prominence in early 20th-century Europe.

*Fascism - Wikipedia*

do try to not be so obtuse


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


as your def. says thats a european scale,,,

in the USA fascism sits to the left of the constitution,,,hence left wing,,,


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 15, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



yawn


I have no problem with you continuing to be an idiot!


be my guest!

it just reaffirms my sense of superiority.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


as long as people like you are out there,nothing will ever change.... same old shit with maybe a bone thrown to us every now and then so they can say they are doing something....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


were did i ever say that?....follow the right conversation....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


then tell me whats the body that separates the two wings??? 
and also where do libertarians and anarchist sit in your scale???


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


and when he attacks back he often just makes it worse...hence he is his own worst enemy....there hasnt been an example of a good president for so long that they may no longer exist....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Which three policies of Trumps do you hate?


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


Not me.  I'm not in love with Biden but everything that Trump does seems geared toward him winning the next election.  Nothing else seems to matter to him, not the country, not the people, and certainly not me.  Voting against Trump and his GOP lap dogs will be very easy for me.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


what does that have to do with what i said?......we were talking about trumps big mouth......


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 15, 2020)

I was raised Democrat. I live in a hyper partisan extremely liberal college town. I never questioned voting Democrat my whole life because I was in this bubble where everyone just assumes they have the correct politics on every subject. My father has the most severe case of TDS in the county. 

After the 2016 election unlike many other leftists in my part of the country, I asked myself..."Why did our side lose?" The more I started to deep dive into that question the more I realized how much Democrats have been wrong about nearly everything my entire life. 

Now, I can't imagine voting Democrat again in my life time.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I suppose I figured you voted on policies and not how well a POTUS verbally coddles you....Was I wrong?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...



Which three policies of Trumps do you hate?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I will have to agree that Trump is brash, combative, defensive, arrogant, narcissistic......but he was still better than Hillary and now Joe Biden. Trump is just a little to the right of center. He has been good on foreign policy, economy, and trade. He has been getting good mainstream judges. He is not nearly as bad as the Press/Dems/NeverTrumpers have been saying that he is.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


trump is to the left of center based on all his solutions are big government that go beyond what the constitution allows,,,


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Trump is always in a retaliatory mode and why wouldn’t he be?
He HATES the disgusting Left and all they’ve done to degrade America just as any good real American does. I elected him to spend his days shredding the filthy Left both verbally and through policy. He’s done both.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Unlike Mac1958...... Harry Dresden lets just pretend you are wise enough to vote on policy and not the verbal eloquence offered by a POTUS....Which three policies of Trumps do you hate?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


if anyone votes for someone on how well they feed you their bullshit,that person is part of the problem......


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 15, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


Yeah, you kinda are


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> democrats and republicans should not be allowed to run anything that affects peoples lives......they both suck at it....




Yep, it's pretty much pick your poison, corrupt Democrat, or inept Republican?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


if trump would have realized he aint sitting on the companies board anymore,now he is the President,a whole new ballgame and learned how to talk to people, he would not be in the situation he is now.....he would have had a lot more people behind him and more people in the middle at least giving him the benefit of the doubt....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


he is also president of those people,something he should have realized as soon as his first week was over.....a LEADER unites,not divides....


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


You may be right but it seems you needs extremely high taxes. You got your Tyrannical leader shoes on. The real fascism is what you see and feel.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


i dont hate what he is trying to do....i dont like how he treats those that disagree with him.....a real leader tries to bring the people he governs over together.....trump is doing as good of a job at doing that as the 2 clowns before him did......half-assed leaders all 3 of them....


----------



## bendog (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Man, Rizzo and Daly …. those were the days.  LOL


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 15, 2020)

My ballot will likely continue to consist of a mixed selection of Democrats and Republicans.  My main interest are the state propositions on the ballot.   Arizona 2020 ballot measures - Ballotpedia


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 15, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




"You may be right but it seems you needs extremely high taxes. "


EXTRTEMELY high?

1.  taxes are the price you pay to live in a civilized society

2. taxes are the price you pay to live in a FREE society

3. taxes are the price you pay so that future generations can get a GREAT EDUCATION and we can CONTINUE to be a FREE and GREAT country

4.  taxes are the price you pay for a STRONG and POWERFUL military to defend and protect our FREEDOM and our CIVILIZED country

5.  trump is president and the senate is republican;  how much did YOU save on taxes?

6.  is a few dollars a week in your take home pay worth the cost of electing conmen, liars and people who spit on the military and the constitution?

7. if you eliminated all democrats and only republicans were allowed to hold public office you can bet your taxes won't go down very much....if they went down at all.

8. republican LOWER TAX policies generally favor the rich.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Nope again.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



"Which three policies of Trumps do you hate?"

1.  putting children into cages which made conservatives laugh

2.  tweeting  things like "the only good democrat is a DEAD democrat"

3. gassing citizens to force them out of his way so he could stage a photo op with a BIBLE but NOT the CONSTITUTION

4.  calling journalists "human scum"

5. bragging about "grabbing pussy"

6. paying hush money to prostitutes

7.  spending all of his time tweeting, playing golf and attending rallies

8.  hiding his taxes after saying he would reveal them

9. releasing ADMITTED and CONFESSED criminals

10.  hiring only the WORST people


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



No offense Harry, I respect the nobility embedded within your sentiment...BUT, I'm certain you are twenty years behind with your dated ideology. You are living in the days of 80 million wetbacks ago, millions of Somalis and Ragheads ago, millions of faggots, rug munchers and chicks with dicks ago....See, our government has basically planted foreign nations within our nation against the will of the people and without our consent....For that, we are not even close to being like-minded, we are not tied together by ideologies, patriotism / nationalism, culture, tradition, values or religion. You have lost all your shit if you think any POTUS will ever be able to govern for all and or unite this nation....that ship sailed long ago bud...let it go, it's just not possible.
Sorry Harry.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Those aren't 'policies' those are decisions he makes that hurts your fragile Leftist feelings.

*1.  putting children into cages which made conservatives laugh*
For credibility, link us to your complaints when the Kenyan did this.
*
2.  tweeting  things like "the only good democrat is a DEAD democrat"*
He's right about that...don't let the truth hurt.

*3. gassing citizens to force them out of his way so he could stage a photo op with a BIBLE but NOT the CONSTITUTION*
The filthy fucks wer told to vacate several times....think cause and effect

*4.  calling journalists "human scum"*
Most are, all sane folks know this

*5. bragging about "grabbing pussy"*
All heterosexual men have bragged about grabbing pussy...we like pussy

*6. paying hush money to prostitutes*
You mean filthy liberal whores?

*7.  spending all of his time tweeting, playing golf and attending rallies*
For credibility, link us to your complaints when the Kenyan vacationed and played golf.
*
8.  hiding his taxes after saying he would reveal them
He has a right to privacy...why do you hate individual rights?

9. releasing ADMITTED and CONFESSED criminals
For credibility, link us to your complaints when the Kenyan did this.

10.  hiring only the WORST people*
"Worst" for filthy LefTards?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


you should learn what a policy is.....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


then tell me whats the body that separates the two wings???
and also where do libertarians and anarchist sit in your scale???


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


so i was right then.....not much leadership over the last 40-50 years......just different people claiming to be president governing those that agree with them,everyone else?....fuck em....right?...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


No, you are wrong.
Wrong to believe that a nation full of separate nations can be likeminded enough to agree on one presidents style of governance.
A good president now days will commit to governing on behalf of good real core Americans. I give you Mr Donald Trump


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


and the next guy will govern just his followers and so on and so on.....there are a lot of good Americans who think trump is a dipshit too.....dont kid yourself....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


A president is just a president.  The legislature is responsible for law-making.  The president has the authority to say yay or nay when laws come before him.  However, that isn't absolute, a sixty percent majority can override a presidential veto.  Most of peoples complaints fall to the responsibility of their local government (i.e., state, county, city).  That's true of their state's educational systems, their law enforcement, the quality of life in their communities, et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Not me.  I'm not in love with Biden but everything that Trump does seems geared toward him winning the next election.  Nothing else seems to matter to him, not the country, not the people, and certainly not me.  Voting against Trump and his GOP lap dogs will be very easy for me.
> ...


His cozying up to autocrats, his divisiveness, his running up the deficit for short-term gain.  Plenty more where those came from.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> there are a lot of good Americans who think trump is a dipshit too


I doubt that....I don't know a single good American who voted for Trump and harbors any regret.



Harry Dresden said:


> and the next guy will govern just his followers and so on and so on


Again, you like all good real Americans should always want a president in office who is committed to governing for those whom follow our founding values and principles. This shit isn't complicated.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


No. Wrong. It doesnt work that way. You apparently dont understand the duty of 5he president.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Those aren't policies...those are your own unfounded opinions and or things that hurt your personal feelings.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


So you think he does all those things by accident?  Hey, give the man some credit.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Yeah.  It actually does work that way.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


a president is supposed to lead too....and there hasnt been much of that for quite a while....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


So, per your belief, he is supposed to interfere with what are states rights and responsibilities....is that correct?  Thus, are you admitting that your Democrat led local governments are too incompetent to do their jobs?  Because that's what it sounds like.  And, if he were to intercede over the states objections....you won't then complain that he "overstepped his Constitutional mandate," calling for an impeachment over the same?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


do you know what it means to lead?....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Yeah.....as a leader, you rely on those around you to advise you with the best information they have, balance the pros and cons and then make choices, of which not all may be correct.  Of course in much of the world, the leader makes all the decisions for everyone and it's off with their heads if they don't do as he says.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


so where does interfering in states rights come in?...because i never said that.....you said that....


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 15, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Nope, because I'm not a closed minded idiot.


Don't be so hard on yourself. Of course you are.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?


I don’t give two shits if someone chooses not to vote for democrats. You’re just fucking stupid if you vote republican.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


Stupid to vote in favor of American sovereignty, for the preservation of American values, culture and tradition? Stupid to vote for law and order, for lower taxes? Stupid to vote for fewer wetbacks and higher wages?


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


You’re stupid If you think the GOP gives a shit about American values. All they care about is sucking corporate lobbyist dick. The taxes they lower are ONLY for the rich and for large corporations. That doesn’t do jack shit for anyone else.


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 15, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


But you gonna let Biden put you back in chains?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Let Seattle survive on their beliefs and no capitalism.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


The party of filth, foreigners and free shit is committed to sucking the dicks of wetbacks, pole puffers, chicks with dicks, dirty niggs, feminazis, criminals, drug addicts, ragheads...I'll side with "corporate lobbyist" over them any day....Tax cuts were / are for anybody half productive...ask sealybobo and Dont Taz Me Bro .....two middleclassers taking home an extra $3k per year thanks to Donny T. It is only you lowlife bottom feeders who see no benefit.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


So just so we are clear the middle class deserves an extra 3k and poor people do not? How about when daddy gave Trump 10’s of millions of dollars in the 80’s? Did Trump deserve that daddy money?


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


I don’t know how much those two users make but it’s obvious the Trump’s tax cut did not benefit the middle class:



			Redirect Notice


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


How do you give people with an effective tax rate of zero a tax break?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Try harder Billy...and get a real job while you're at it.








						This is how much American workers saved during the first year after Trump tax overhaul
					

Trump is pledging another tax cut, while Democratic candidates vow to increase taxes on the rich and corporations.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


They pay payroll taxes you idiot. And are you too much of a pussy to acknowledge Trump’s daddy money?


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Hey idiot as my link pointed out the savings for the middle class workers was only for that first year. 2020 is an entirely different story. The whole thing was a bait and switch you fell for.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Payroll taxes fund their senior years and disability. (SS, medicare, etc) They contribute nothing to the treasury.
You can't give someone back something they never gave. It's bad enough that we pay lowlifes to give birth to more of their filthy same.
Trumps daddy's money has no impact on Americans...why waste our time discussing it?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Stop drinking the CNN piss....Trumps cuts are good to 2025. Try again.








						Explaining the Trump Tax Reform Plan
					

President Trump created a sweeping tax overhaul, which rewards the wealthy and corporations the most, has fizzled among voters.




					www.investopedia.com


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


So you’re saying Medicare should not be funded and if be free?

That Trump money matters because you have this pathetic hypocrisy about handouts to the poor. It’s so stupid. Trump would be working at Wal-Mart right now without that money. It’s the entire basis of his wealth now. Do you know how much 50 million was even worth in the 80’s in comparison to now?!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Trump borrowed $50M from his old man and turned that to billions...Do you wonder why every millionaire doesn't convert to billionaire?
Look, do you really struggle to make the distinction between wealthy families and their financial legacy's passing down and taxpayers paying ShaQuita to make more of her same?


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Borrowed? I doubt he borrowed it. Either way you’re being a disingenuous cock stain about this.  You know just being handed 50 million dollars is a massive financial advantage over someone who didn’t get jack shit from their parents. You’re only defending it because it’s Trump. That’s it. That’s all you’re doing. It’s so lame.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Easy bud...you're the one who tried to create a parallel between paying Guadalupe to drop her litter in the laps of real Americans and wealthy families moving their money down the family tree...There are no similarities.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Well we both know a handout is a handout and you’re pretending otherwise. Trump didn’t earn that money and you know it. You’re just pretending it’s justified because of some bullshit about legacies. You know the truth. You’ll suck Trump’s dick no matter what.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 15, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



In chains? WTF are you talking about


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


You know now im starting to think that the reason you are apparently well off is because of your parents. Am I right?


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 15, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Biden claims republicans are gonna put the black folk back in chains. What a racist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


your fucking stupid if you follow either party.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > there are a lot of good Americans who think trump is a dipshit too
> ...


and who is that?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


so the president is not supposed to lead?...


----------



## Toro (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?



The President of the United States openly speculated about ingesting disinfectants as a possible treatment for COVID-19 such that the makers of Lysol had to issue a public warning about not drinking its products, and you are wondering about the competence of the other party?

What's it like on that other planet you live on?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


do the democrats give a shit about American values?....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 15, 2020)

Toro said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...


so far its only been democrats that followed his advise by taking fish tank cleaner,,,


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


*You’re only defending it because it’s Trump. That’s it.*
and you are only bad mouthing it for the same reason......not much difference.....you guys are almost cousins....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Sure, my parents had / have much to do with my success as they were / are great parents...they embedded a paramount value / belief system within me. They taught me the importance of sound decision making. They would often remind me that good people and bad people are only separated by their decisions made over time...that poor people and wealthy people are only separated by their decisions made over time.
I did everything the old fashioned way...I went to school, worked my ass off, stayed driven and ambitious.
I was buying residential investment properties while still in grad school and working two jobs. I took a major chance and dropped out of grad school
to build my business. Self made....hard to believe huh?


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Lol well it wasn’t self made because your parents were critical to your success. You were born with a silver spoon up your ass. That’s it. If you think a hard work ethic only comes from rich parents them you really are in a bubble.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



haha..holy shit...I digress.
You LefTards have stooped to...."Good parenting = children being born with a silver spoon"
You whacks really are a lost cause...haha


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Wow you really are pathetic lol. All this time you shit on poor people when you were never born one. I bet your parents paid for your education too. Guess what people who grew up poor had to do? Student loans. Imagine getting a bachelor’s and a masters but you had to do it with STUDENT LOANS. They are then saddled with DEBT. My god. I almost feel sorry for your sad  ignorance lol.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 15, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Well...there goes your theory bud....I attended USC partly on an athletic scholarship and partly on...STUDENT LOANS.
My parents never paid a dime for my education.
Where do you go with that now?
I'd just call me a liar and duck out if I were you.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


So how much money did your parents give you and for what? Don’t sugar coat it. Be a man and answer the question truthfully. Don’t leave anything out. I mean you could have used that money to pay back your loans right?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 15, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I’m curious if any of you have become inspired to help make sure Democrat’s don’t run anything, anywhere?
> ...



O.K.

You are just an idiot.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



And you're a nothing little ingrate. We all have our crosses to bear, but at least I'm not that.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 15, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Also I want you to imagine what it’s like if you were born poor. You ready? Your parents couldn’t give you food with all the basic food groups. The poverty itself would create a stressful environment for your family. Medical care would be inadequate. This would create poor mental health for your developing brain.  The school you’d go to paid for with local property taxes, would have shitty or zero extracurricular activities which would make fine tuning for the adult world hard to do. You’d be in a large classroom with a teacher who is underpaid. How good would your education be in that scenario? Probably not very good.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Is that what happened to you ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



You are not what ?  A nothing little ingrate.

I would agree.....

That would an insult to nothing little ingrates.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Derp.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

I am voting for her....


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


God you’re pathetic. You’ll say anything to make shit personal won’t you?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Well, Billybullshit.....

You have critical thinking in your avatar, but when asked to share said critical thinking (or challenged to present just a microgram of it when you post your shit.....you seem to disappear.

What's pathetic is your drinking and posting.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Your posts are nothing to write about either.


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You don’t even know what critical thinking even means. I’m sure you’ll google it after you read this but that would be the first time you’ll learn anything about it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



I know enough to know that you don't do it.  

In fact, your tripe is some of the worst on the board.

But anytime you'd like to lock horns, you let me know.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


----------



## Billy000 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Lol lock horns? You’re just adorable!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



So you don't know what that means ?

Or are you just not up to the challenge.

Maybe by now you will have googled it.....and learned something new.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Billy.....Billybullshit (Billy000)

You going to take me up on my offer ?

You got real quiet when I challenged you.  You still thinking about it ?  Well, not really thinking...since you can't really do that.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 7, 2020)

Support for the BurnLootMurder animals, lawlessness, decriminalization, hate law enforcement, hate whitey, hate American history, values and tradition, hate free speech, hate the 2nd Amendment, free shit for Mexico's filth, higher taxes...etc etc etc and none of our resident MiddleMen feel compelled to vote against that crazy shit?


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 8, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Support for the BurnLootMurder animals, lawlessness, decriminalization, hate law enforcement, hate whitey, hate American history, values and tradition, hate free speech, hate the 2nd Amendment, free shit for Mexico's filth, higher taxes...etc etc etc and none of our resident MiddleMen feel compelled to vote against that crazy shit?



Under whose watch has this crazy shit occurred?  Somebody on CNN could mention that it looks like rain today and Trump would turn it into a full scale political battle.  Same as Pelosi if a similar comment was made on Fox News.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 8, 2020)

Well the Dem House sure has shown its colors for the last four years. 

They are still batting 0 but they keep on trying.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 8, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Support for the BurnLootMurder animals, lawlessness, decriminalization, hate law enforcement, hate whitey, hate American history, values and tradition, hate free speech, hate the 2nd Amendment, free shit for Mexico's filth, higher taxes...etc etc etc and none of our resident MiddleMen feel compelled to vote against that crazy shit?
> ...



I'm not sure how to read what you're implying.
Did Trump cause chaos by doing good things for good Americans...is that your assertion?


----------



## my2¢ (Oct 9, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> I'm not sure how to read what you're implying.
> Did Trump cause chaos by doing good things for good Americans...is that your assertion?



I see both Trump and Pelosi in the same way, as dividers.  Politicians upon achieving the presidency while retaining their partisan objectives step up and dial down the rhetoric and unnecessarily making an issue political.  That doesn't mean they're all successful at it, but none before has failed as much as the novice we have now.  It is obvious that Trump enjoys political confrontation and while in business the power of money may have permitted his running roughshod over others, this is a whole new ballgame in which he exhibits little ability to control the situation.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 9, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how to read what you're implying.
> ...



You’re basically saying that a parent who keeps or restores order in the home , wants a committed, accountable, patriotic productive household that practices traditional values and principles deserves pushback, confrontation and chaos, it’s the parents fault for trying to keep a great household?
You side with rebellion.
You fail to realize that Trump was elected by 30 states and 2,623 counties to do exactly was he’s done...shake things up in D.C., unwind all things the Kenyan set in motion, destroy the emergence of the filthy unAmerican Left and restore REAL American virtue.
We all knew there would be pushback, you should have as well.
You might be holding on to the false notion that we’re still a bipartisan citizenry. We’re not, our people are just too different now, we are too diverse, too multicultural, we are not likeminded in any way.


----------

